# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Rocks to Rocketry

## NickPerry

Hopefully This will fall well enough under the 'instructional' title, as much of this is my first time as well.

I will be uploading an entire series of video's (over time) that go from making stone tools (rocks) and building up sequentially to fairly modern technology (silicon chips, space flight, etc)
the catch is I will use nothing man made that I have not already shown how to create in a previous video (and every time I do I plan to add an annotation to said video)

I'm not good at video editing, and I'm still not quite sure what format I want to go with... but without further ado, here is the first video: how to make and find some very basic stone tools!

(please note, there are far better stone tool making video's out there, but sometimes it's nice to see someone else's first attempt to give yourself more confidence to try it yourself  :Smile:  )




and the next video I'll upload to this same thread and will be about making cordage. (on friday)

let me know if you have any comments/complaints, or if you feel that this does not belong here.

----------


## Rick

A few things. 1. You might want to edit your vids down to a couple of minutes. Six minutes is a long vid. 2. The code for embedding a vid is [ video ] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVnejVkNJi4 [ /video ] (without any spaces). Finally, since you are new any post with a link in it will go to moderation until you have 10 posts. That's just part of our anti spam software. 

Otherwise, nice vid and welcome home!

----------


## Antonyraison

I thought the video was Ok,
I would maybe criticize the Quality of the video, it seems the camera your using is cheap? and the video seems to be in an old 4:3 format , 16:9 would be better for computers 
The editing is ok, just the transitions are hmmm dated?  maybe look into a better editing suit.. 
Ummm.. otherwise Its pretty decent.
I am also kinda trying to find my feet at editing Survival/bushcraft/outdoors videos...
Used to edit a lot of Parkour and martial arts vids back years ago..
I will subscribe, and look forward to continued improvement.

----------

